# Parking Garage Clearance Issue



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

Here's my morning rant:

When dropping off a friend's dog before work this morning, I have my Prophet on the roof of my wagon. I pull into the parking garage at her building, clearing the 8'2" clearance bar hanging at the entrance. Down into the garage and not 30' later, as I'm pulling into the first available stall, I hear a sscccrraaaaappppe. WTF? :madmax:

Front tire flattened, Lefty fully compressed, seat & handlebars dragging the ceiling. I drop the seat and gently reverse out of the garage.

So what exactly was the point of an 8'2" clearance bar, if the garage ceiling is actually WAY lower?

I pulled the bike off the roof and the Lefty is dripping oil, but luckily nothing seems bent or broken. Regardless, I was pretty pissed. Too early for anyone to be in the leasing offices, so I was unable to voice my complaint.

So, if I need repairs, am I screwed? Anyone have any similar incidents?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Go back and measure the space. If it's less than 8'2" as marked, you have a small clams case against the garage owner. I would get the bike double checked by somebody qualified to be sure it isn't damaged. It would suck something awful if you cracked the headtube or something and didn't know it.

I have a bud who came across a road construction crew. They directed all traffic under a low hanging tree, and it bent the crap out of his roof trays, and did some damage to his bikes. The law is 12' minimum clearance on roadways, or they have to hang a sign and tell you otherwise. He got the construction company to pay for the damage.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry, I feel bad for your situation. But seriously, WDF drives into any parking structure with a bike on top? I never trust the clearance bar or the proclaimed clearance height. Always park outside and walk in.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*True...*



Malibu412 said:


> Sorry, I feel bad for your situation. But seriously, WDF drives into any parking structure with a bike on top? I never trust the clearance bar or the proclaimed clearance height. Always park outside and walk in.


Gotta second that. That's why I use a hitch rack. I'm spacey enough to forget I have bikes up top.

Still, sorry it happened to you.

Then again, most low clearance stuff around here has a bar hanging at the entrance. If your rig can clear the bar, you are safe inside.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

It does suck, I've been in the garage numerous times, but never with a bike on... Lesson learned.

I went back later in the day, talked with one of the leasing agents/office workers. I asked here why the bar indicating 8'2" clearance was well above the actual clearance just inside the garage.

"That's just the entrance height."

Really? So you hang a bar 4' down from the actual entrance height to indicate a new entrance height. As set by the bar. You just hung.

Apparently it's some kind of weird vehicular limbo dance.

She also mentioned that it's happened before, with a truck that also cleared the entrance bar, only to find that the ceiling was nearly 12" lower than the bar indicated. Thanks. I feel much better now.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Wow...*



mfisher1971 said:


> It does suck, I've been in the garage numerous times, but never with a bike on... Lesson learned.
> 
> I went back later in the day, talked with one of the leasing agents/office workers. I asked here why the bar indicating 8'2" clearance was well above the actual clearance just inside the garage.
> 
> ...


Yeah, write that down. That is pretty damning evidence if I ever heard any. I would ask them to pay your damages or face small claims.

I mean, I think its reasonable to assume that the bar hung at the entrance is to indicate the lowest point in the garage, unless there were other bars marked and hung lower.


----------

